# Dometic Fridge Roof Top Vent Cover Brittle And Broken



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

While cleaning and treating the rubber roof on my '05 21RS I noticed the Fridge Vent cover is all cracked and brittle. The Fridge is a Dometic Model No. RM2662. Where is the best place to find a replacement. I also noticed another vent cover is in the same condition.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

You might try here. PPL


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

A few members have purchased this vent cover for there fridge vent.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> A few members have purchased this vent cover for there fridge vent.


I just put one like that on mine. It has two sets of dimples for the screws, one for Dometic, one for Norcold. Went on easy. Hardest part was getting the Gorilla Tape off the old one where a limb apparently jumped out in front of it.

Just use good silicone caulk over the screw heads after installation.

Brent


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Any RV dealer parts department should have a basic replacement vent hood. I would use Dicor sealant and not use silicone. Also if I were to replace mine I would spring a few extra bucks and get a solar powered fan model that helps with the fridge performance.


----------

